# Frage zu MinKota Bugmotor



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Februar 2013)

Nachdem der Vorbesitzer meines Bootes den Bugmotor einfach mit ein Paar Spax-Schrauben im GFK befestigt hatte soll das Ding jetzt wieder "drauf".
Ich habe das Bugdreieck gespachtelt, jetzt soll der Motor aber richtig befestigt werden und zwar mit durchgehenden Schrauben und Kontermutter.

Hier nun meine Fragen:

- muß ich was zwischen der Ankerplatte vom Motor und dem GFK legen, z.BSp. eine Gummimatte o.ä. um die Vibrationen zu dämpfen?

- um die Schrauben kontern zu können und eine zweite Ankerplatte im Boot anzubringen muß ich den Ankerkasten aufschneiden - wenn ich dieses "danach" wieder mit dem ausgesägten Stück, GFK-Matte und -spachtel wieder verschließe ist er dann wieder so stabil das ich ihn auch als Batteriekiste nutzen kann?

- wie wahrscheinlich ist es das sich die Fahreingenschaften ins negative verändern wenn ich in der Ankerkiste eine 110Ah-Batterie einbaue, im Heckbereich sind ja noch der große Außenborder, zwei Batterien für Beleuchtung und den AB zzgl. zwei kleinen Tankkanistern.


----------



## angel-daddy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frage zu MinKota Bugmotor*

Hi Jens,
ich würde es mir einfacher machen und einfach auf dem Bug eine Verlängerung- die weit über den Bug hinausgeht- anbringen. Auf der stabilen Verlängerung kannst du dann die Grundplatte anschrauben und auf dieser den E- Motor befestigen. 
Wir haben an unserem Boot die Grundplatte auf das Alu geschraubt und sie mit selbstsichernden Muttern verschraubt. Trotz einer zweiten selbstsichernden Mutter als Konterung hat sich innerhalb von einem Jahr die Grundplatte gelöst!
Echt *******, da man nur sehr schwer an die Muttern drankommt!
Du würdest ja ebenfalls schlecht dran kommen.

Wenn aber alles über den Bug hinausschaut, hast du jederzeit die Möglichkeit die Schrauben nachzuziehen.

Wie gesagt, wir lassen uns einfach eine entsprechend große stabile Platte auf den Bug schweißen.....

Da hast du aber ein seeehr schönes Böötchen, immer eine Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel!

VG Martin


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frage zu MinKota Bugmotor*

Danke für die Blumen, aber im Moment ist es eine Baustelle - das war das Foto unmittelbar nach dem Kauf.

Das mit der langen Grundplatte hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, dann hat man aber gewaltige Hebelkräfte die an der Verschraubung Platte/Boot zerren.

Und aufschneiden muß ich den Kasten ja sowieso, egal ob ich den Motor mit langer Grundplatte anbringen oder nicht. 
Eine Grundplatte und selbstsichernde Muttern im Bootrumpf habe ich sowieso vorgesehen und schweißen geht bei mir nicht: GFK-Rumpf...

Was ich auf jeden Fall tun werde ist den Gummiwulst der um das Boot läuft, ab Bug durchtrennen, passend schneiden damit der Motor mit so wenig Abstand wie möglich vor dem Boot runterkommt. 
Dann hab ich zwei Schrauben mehr mit denen ich die Ankerplatte verschrauben kann.

Ich wollte den Motor auch schon schräg aufsetzen damit ich mehr Platz habe im Innenraum und auch mehr verschaubungslöcher nutzen kann - dann müßte ich aber die Rehling entfernen, die ist von unten verschraubt und man kommt nicht drann...


----------



## angel-daddy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frage zu MinKota Bugmotor*

Hi Jens, 
ich meinte auch, dass du die Verlängerung "auflaminierst oder so. Das du nicht schweißen kannst, ist klar.

VG Martin


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frage zu MinKota Bugmotor*

Mal sehen wie ich das mache - hab jetzt bei mir im Forum noch einen guten Tip mit dem Einbau einer Revisonsklappe bekommen - daran hatte ich überhaupt nicht gedacht.
Werd mich darüber mal die Tage schlau machen.


----------

